

Jill Tarter: Why the search for alien intelligence matters (TED Prize winner) - markup
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/jill_tarter_s_call_to_join_the_seti_search.html

======
releasedatez
wow... I love the "here... here... here..." part

